# [SOLVED] should I overclock



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi TSF,
I was wondering if it's okay to overclock my system, specs are
ASUS P4P800 motherboard
Intel P4 2.8GHz socket 478 processor(stock heat sink and fan)
2.5GB PC3200 RAM
ATi Radeon HD 2400 PRO 512Mb AGP
Link world NINJA 2 case 
2 80mm case fans 
should I be worried if I overclock to like about 3.0GHz


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: should I overclock*

Hello there, before you do any overclocking please do acquire CPU temperatures for idle and load by using ORTHOS and SpeedFan. Load them both up, start an ORTHOS test and check the temperatures with SpeedFan after a couple of minutes. Links to both are in my sig. The CPU shouldn't go above 65C, otherwise you have a heat issue that may be resolved by reapplying the thermal paste on the heatsink.

In most cases 3GHz from a 2.8GHz shouldn't be too hard, though it might be harder for you to achieve it with 2.5GB of RAM, since they're most likely unmatched sticks. OC is best done with 2 sticks of matched memory.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: should I overclock*

well I have 2 1gb sticks and 2 256mb sticks it that bad?


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: should I overclock*

okay after 10 minuts of 100 full load CPU usage my processor dose not go above 45C but my motherboard temp is 45C and GPU temp is 50C I used PC Wizerd for the all of these tests and was running 17 tasks


----------

